# Earlex 5500 for painting patio furniture



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I have had very good success in spraying different types of poly, and my wife thinks I need to repaint our patio furniture ( several sets ). It is aluminum, so I would sand and spray with aluminum primer. Is my Earlex 5500 good enough to give me a decent finish with, what I would assume would be some sort of automotive paint. 
Or…do I need to buy an Earlex 6003? Hint…hint…..LOL. I guess I wouldrather not if I didn't have to…...but replacement furniture would be thousands, so if that is what I need to do, it would be ok.

So, my question is two-fold:
Is the one stage HVLP going to be sufficient?
What sort of paint should I use?

Thanks in advance….we have some of the best DIYers around…...I thought I would check with you, even though this is not about wood…..


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I only spray in temps above 65, and I spray indoors most of the time. I have gone to all General Finishes for any of my top coats. For a nice sprayed on clear-coat I like GF High Performance water based top coat I've had good luck with it, in my Earlex 5500.

Here is a short video of the 2, strain impurities

It is about finishing wood, for me it's all same same.

For paints there are a bunch of videos from Earlex about using the 5500, several are about different aspects of paint. The key there is using that straining cup, to get the paint thinned down so the drops drip at the rate suggested. Here is where to start looking

Good luck, and as with any finishing always do tests first on the same species of wood, prepped to the same level as your project. Much better to mess up on a scrap, than something you've spent 100 hours making.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Mike - after all the cleaning and prepping, spray it all down with regular white vinegar 
(and rinse well) prior to the primer - this is to etch any bare metal for good adhesion.
and also help to neutralize any oxidation or corrosion that may be present.

.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks guys--
John, if vinegar etches the metal, it won't hurt my gun will it?


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

You should definitely upgrade to the HV6003PUS! But if you don't the 5500 will work just fine. If you're going with an enamel paint I would use the 1.5mm needle set and most likely thin the paint 5-10%. Also, vinegar won't do your gun any favors, a plastic spritz bottle would be better.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Sam, I was hoping you would chime in….I used "Earlex" in the subject line for that purpose…..and I am pretty sure that I should buy a 6003 too, but I was bad last year…real bad….so I need to lay a little low for a year or so.
So I should get some enamel? We have a very reliable Sherwin Williams next to my favorite tool store…..
Thank you


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Mike - the vinegar run through your sprayer just might clean it out a little, like a coffee maker.
but I was referring to the hand held spray bottle or if you have many big pieces, the 1gal. garden sprayer.









.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Mike - the vinegar run through your sprayer just might clean it out a little, like a coffee maker.
> but I was referring to the hand held spray bottle or if you have many big pieces, the 1gal. garden sprayer.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks blue to me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Mike - the vinegar run through your sprayer just might clean it out a little, like a coffee maker.
> but I was referring to the hand held spray bottle or if you have many big pieces, the 1gal. garden sprayer.
> 
> 
> ...


It has blueberry scent added.

LOL


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Looks blue to me.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> ...


Yeah, but are they blueberries, or blue berries? (Gotta be a Taxi fan to get that one)


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great info Thx for sharing.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

So I should use an enamel? An automotive enamel? Recommendations? It will be out doors so I want to avoid fading….

woodbutcher: I hate blueberries, can I get another scent? Like maybe "Grilling Beef"? LOL


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Mike, I can say that we've been using Rust-Oleum enamel on the wrought iron around the pool and gate across the driveway. It's been two years since we first started painting and it's showing no signs of failure.

They do make an aluminum primer that they claim eliminates blistering and peeling. They recommend it be topped with their professional enamel. I have not used the aluminum primer however, so I can't say for sure how it performs.

Here's the link to the primer page. https://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/professional/aluminum-primer


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

if anyone wants to visit an aluminum boat forum just for grins, 
and maybe gain some information, drop by The Tin Boat Forum
where cleaning, prepping, priming and painting aluminum is a daily hot topic 
just as woodworking and finishing is here on this forum. 
also the ongoing battle with oxidation and corrosion.
this is an article I wrote some time back: All About Primers

I personally am a Rust-Oleum fan. I use their latex aluminum primer and Topside enamels.
I have refurbished half a dozen Tin Boats over the past few years and this is my #1 choice.
if it is good enough for an aluminum boat around salt water, it should be okay in your back yard.


























the wooden seats are white oak primed and painted with Rust-Oleum enamel.

.

.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

John, While that sounds absolutely perfect, it will need to be a custom mix and in satin…...any ideas for that?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

nope - no ideas.

when I need a custom mix and sheen, I go to my local paint store and they mix it for me.
I am just covering the bases for your prepping and priming.
you and the Missus will have to take it from there.

there is just too much involved to start a tutorial on messing around with gloss modifying
additives to alter the sheen.

good luck in your project - some before and after photos would be nice. (even tho it's not a wood project).


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanx for your help Jon, I will use the prep ideas you gave me for sure!


----------

